# Tansy ragwort!



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

From my past experience, Roundup can work great for certain weeds and not at all for others... This is a recipe that was given to me by my friend's mom. She tried it on her weeds and said it worked great for her. I haven't tried it myself yet and I am not sure if it will work for tansy... But it may be worth a try.

- 1 Gallon apple cider vinegar
- 1 Table spoon of Dawn dish soap
- 1 Table spoon of salt

Mix ingredients together in a spray bottle and spray on your weeds. The weeds should start to turn brown(same as round up) on their own within a few days.

Good luck!:wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I second that mixture, going to try it myself.
The science behind it is that the Dawn breaks down the plants protective layer which allows the vinegar and salt to go to work.

I would NEVER use roundup in my pasture. (I know lots who do but it causes cancer and tumors in rats, of course they are feeding it to them .


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I would not use it if the horses were in it but they are not, and will not be for several weeks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

There is a simple, chemical free way to kill all plants; put a dark tarp or garbage bag over them. They will die from lack of sunlight. Of course, this is only practical if the plants you want to kill are growing in large patches.


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

Let me just add that I have never used roundup in a pasture and would never use it for that purpose either. I have used roundup in my backyard(I live in the city) in areas my dog can't access. I hate using chemicals like roundup which is why I wrote down the weed killing recipe from my friend's mother. She tried it and had fantastic results. 3 simple ingredients, no chemicals and it's budget friendly.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not a fan of using chemicals, either, but have tried many other methods with little success. As have the previous owners of the field. I will try the vinegar solution and if it works that would be great as it is much cheaper. The tansy is not concentrated in one area but spread intermittently throughout the whole field.


----------



## KTY01 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Tansy solutions*

Try Grazon. Its a product that is meant for pastures and leaves the grass growing but kills Tansy along with some other nasty weeds,and broadleaf etc. (it works really well on red clover as well if you are have horses with scratches due to red clover)THe county uses a similar product called Tordon for noxious weeds in ditches. Be careful as it will take out trees. Both work best earlier in the year. OUr county has given incentives to encourage residents to try to help get rid of Tansy so check with them for programs. another choice is a product called Escort.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am no fan of chemicals but have used them. Roundup will kill everything including your grass as will the mix given above so will a tarp.

Not sure if the tansy ragwort is the same as here in the UK but the best way is to pull it and then burn it. Takes some time to clear a badly infected fiend but it can be done! I know because I have. 
Just set your eye on an area say 20 yards square. Pull all that and be satisfied that you have but then say that you are just going to do that little bit and it is even more satisfying.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, we used a combination of spraying, pulling and digging out, and I am happy to say there is no (visible) tansy left in the pasture. I have no doubt we will have to repeat the whole process next year, but I am hoping we have at least reduced it some. And I can now rest easy that my horses will not accidentally eat any of it, at least for this year.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

If you need to increase the effectiveness of Roundup without increasing the chemical strength, add a little molasses or sugar to the mix, about two tablespoons for a 5 liter knapsack is plenty. The plant tries to take in the sugar and gets the chemical too.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> I am no fan of chemicals but have used them. Roundup will kill everything including your grass as will the mix given above so will a tarp.
> 
> Not sure if the tansy ragwort is the same as here in the UK but the best way is to pull it and then burn it. Takes some time to clear a badly infected fiend but it can be done! I know because I have.
> Just set your eye on an area say 20 yards square. Pull all that and be satisfied that you have but then say that you are just going to do that little bit and it is even more satisfying.


As a fellow Brit, we used to have ragwort parties at my barn when I was a kid. Beer for the adults, with someone working the BBQ and all of us in the field pulling it and putting it into a tractor.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had good luck with Roundup when I can get my hands on the concentrate. Some plants require a stronger mix than others.


----------



## KTY01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes you can try pulling it. Unfortunately if its ever gone to seed you are looking at 25 years vitality in the soil for both Tansy and Tansy ragwort. similar in appearance but different plants. if you can get the grass to grow, it will help you by competing with the weed issues. a tarp will work but it doesnt kill the dormant seeds in the ground. hopefully your area is small.


----------

